# Spinny: Odd traditions or Rituals at Church



## CoilyFields (May 31, 2012)

The thread about putting money at the Pastors feet got me to thinking about other things that may happen in Chruch that may seem odd to others.

Looking from the outside in, are there things that occur at your church (past or present) or denomination that would seem odd, or that you've wondered why or where it came from? Have you found scriptures related to it?

My example would be "shouting". 

Its been a "normal" part of my Church upbringing but someone unfamiliar with it would probebly be completely thrown by folks randomly jumping up and dancing really fast and crying/yelling all over the church...to a beat lol. 
The scripture where David danced before God has always been the one referenced in relation to shouting (2 Sam 6). But I've also heard that it was an offshoot of voodoo and other pagan religions becoming "possessed" by their spirits during rituals and dancing. Sometimes I think that African American CHurches have picked it up as a habit and folks think that they are supposed to be randomly "possessed" (like they dont know what they are doing) by the HOly Ghost as opposed to making a rational decision to express your devotion/gratitude to God in the form of a dance. Far be it from me to try to judge someones authenticity in praise so I have tried to examine my own shouting experiences. Was i just caught up in the excitement of the moment? Was I just overwhelmed with emotions and since this is what I've been taught then thats what I did? I've tried to refrain from shouting and examine my motives...but so far I have not been able to pinpoint the trigger that makes me wanna move my feet lol. 

Anyone else expreience other instances of traditions or rituals that would get a double-take or have seemingly no purpose in Church?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 31, 2012)

The church finger.....I know that it has it's roots from back in slavery times, but really, putting up that church finger does NOT make you look any less conspicuous when you walk ALL THE WAY from the front of the church to the door every Sunday in the middle of service!!!!


----------



## CoilyFields (May 31, 2012)

@crlsweetie912

LOL! I've never heard where this came from. What was the reason during slavery times?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 31, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> @crlsweetie912
> 
> LOL! I've never heard where this came from. What was the reason during slavery times?



From what I heard it was a signal that the slave had "permission" to be walking/leaving out of someplace....let me see if I can find it....


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 31, 2012)

During the slavery days when the masters took their slaves with them to public gatherings, the slaves would always sit in the balcony.  When the slave had to go to the bathroom or wanted to be excused for any reason, they would hold their hand up and keep it up until their master acknowledged that they saw their hand and gave them permission to leave or in other words "excused them to leave."

After the slave was given permission to leave, they would hold up one finger as they were leaving to inform anyone that saw them leave that they had been excused.  So it means, "My Master has excused me."

This is where the "holding up of one finger while leaving the Sanctuary" carried over from.  Which goes to show that you should investigate rituals before you follow them.

ETA there was a thread on this...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469012


----------



## Laela (May 31, 2012)

*C.O.G.I.C.*

*Blood songs*
Any song that has to do with the Blood of Jesus was on heavy rotation in services... "_I know it was the Blood_ (that saved me..)"; "_The Blood of Jesus _(what can wash away my sins..); _"The Blood will never lose its Power"_, etc...

*Praise Break*
Crank up the piano and the drum.... let's roll  *(NOT to be confused with a moving of the Holy Spirit)*...just dancing, clapping, shouting and praising.  I love "happy time" in service...

*Anointing Oil*
Olive Oil, blessed by pastor or bishop and used for healing services or during prayer, baby dedication or any service that includes laying of hands

*White gloves, white clothes, white doilies*
Deacons wear them during communion; ushers also wear them -- as a symbol of servitude;
Everyone wore all white for Communion;
Young, unmarried women wear doilies to cover their heads in the sanctuary

*Church hats and fans*
BIG deal in COGIC, sistahs don't play with their hats and fans.. so much so for annual conventions you'll see them all in one place lol... first ladies, Mothers, deaconesses, ministers, missionaries, etc.


----------



## auparavant (May 31, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:


> During the slavery days when the masters took their slaves with them to public gatherings, the slaves would always sit in the balcony. When the slave had to go to the bathroom or wanted to be excused for any reason, they would hold their hand up and keep it up until their master acknowledged that they saw their hand and gave them permission to leave or in other words "excused them to leave."
> 
> After the slave was given permission to leave, they would hold up one finger as they were leaving to inform anyone that saw them leave that they had been excused. So it means, "My Master has excused me."
> 
> ...


 
I'm getting feelings of anger about this piece of "history."  Yuck!


----------



## CoilyFields (May 31, 2012)

Laela said:


> *C.O.G.I.C.*
> 
> *Blood songs*
> Any song that has to do with the Blood of Jesus was on heavy rotation in services... "_I know it was the Blood_ (that saved me..)"; "_The Blood of Jesus _(what can wash away my sins..); _"The Blood will never lose its Power"_, etc...
> ...


 
When I found out how EXPENSIVE those hats (and outfits) were I just about swooned! I used to love playing church with my grandma's hats though.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2012)

Laela said:


> *C.O.G.I.C.*
> 
> *Blood songs*
> Any song that has to do with the Blood of Jesus was on heavy rotation in services... "_I know it was the Blood_ (that saved me..)"; "_The Blood of Jesus _(what can wash away my sins..); _"The Blood will never lose its Power"_, etc...
> ...



Oh my Goodness... these pictures are true to Life.  

Adding:   The lap covers for the women in the front row and the covers that are thrown over the women who 'fall out' in the prayer lines and the 'Sisters' come running to cover them from their waist down.     

For the record.........  I've never needed one       I do keep a large scarf or shawl to throw over my legs    

I'm sorry.... I just caught a visual of me sitting in Church with my legs covered with this beautiful knit fringe shawl; covering me all the way down to my ankles.   I'm sitting there in Service with my Bible in my lap, as if it's nothing, just sitting and listening, taking notes, nodding 'Amen' (I'm quiet in Church....very quiet)...  

Oh well.


----------



## JudithO (May 31, 2012)

Lol Shimmie arent you catholic? What part of mass are you covering your thighs and legs and nodding and saying amen? Lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 31, 2012)

I think that we are so close in location that many of our churches have adopted some of the black American 'church' culture/habits...


no fingers up at my church expect this one particular sister, now I'm gonna explain to her where that gesture came from...

many churches here do the hats big time (I think black people in general like to dress up and look good) in fact there is a baptist day march that all baptist look foward to annually that showcase these outragious hats, many like it because of the fashion but I think it's such a waste and the purpose of the march has been long lost, it's become a fashion show...(if I find some pics I'll post them)


I'd like to ask why do black Americans say 'umble' and not humble...

and 'ON' tomorrow or 'ON' this morning or ON tonight

Why do black American pastors wear catholic priest attire or garb, who made that popular


----------



## BrandNew (May 31, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> and 'ON' tomorrow or 'ON' this morning or ON tonight


 
^^ Church is the only place I hear people say "on today" "on tomorrow". It irks me every time! Not to mention "man*d* of God" Ugh!


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Lol Shimmie arent you catholic? What part of mass are you covering your thighs and legs and nodding and saying amen? Lol



judy4all ....



I didn't tell you all that I'm also wearing a lonnngggggg skirt or dress which is past my ankles when I sit down.    

But my shawls and large scarves are so pretty....   All you see are my shoes from the arch of my foot to my toes and every once in a while during service, I'll rotate my ankles if I've been sitting too long.     

 When I posted above, a glimpse of me just flashed in my mind of how I sit in Church.   I'm a 'trip'...  

My Dad and his parents were Catholic, My Mom was Baptist, I grew up attending both services depending on my parents.    As an adult, I became non-denominational, yet I respect and have fond memories of how my parents worshipped God.   They were grounded in the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2012)

Laela said:


>



I love this picture.  This baby girl is adorable.   Look how nice her mommie fixed her hair.  It looks like she had her 'Dedication Ceremony'.    I see this in Churches a lot.  Precious.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

BrandNew said:


> ^^ Church is the only place I hear people say "on today" "on tomorrow". It irks me every time! Not to mention "man*d* of God" Ugh!



On this Friday morning....  



 


  I couldn't resist...


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2012)

You raise a good point... despite the numerous denominations, even some non-denominational churches in "black culture" all seem to share some of the same traditions (i.e. priestly robes, hats etc.)
I look forward to the pix...



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> many churches here do the hats big time (I think black people in general like to dress up and look good) in fact there is a baptist day march that all baptist look foward to annually that showcase these outragious hats, many like it because of the fashion but I think it's such a waste and the purpose of the march has been long lost, it's become a fashion show...(if I find some pics I'll post them)
> * ....*
> 
> Why do black American pastors wear catholic priest attire or garb, who made that popular






 Don't forget the folks who say "Jan-juary"  



BrandNew said:


> ^^ Church is the only place I hear people say "on today" "on tomorrow". It irks me every time! Not to mention "man*d* of God" Ugh!











Shimmie said:


> On this Friday morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> Don't forget the folks who say "Jan-juary"


 

 You have gone too far....This brings back soo many memories.  

How about testimony service...

"First giving honor to God, who is the head of my life. To the pastor, first lady, all the ministers, deacons, mothers, missionaries, saints & friends…”


----------



## JudithO (Jun 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Oh my Goodness... these pictures are true to Life.
> 
> Adding:   The lap covers for the women in the front row and the covers that are thrown over the women who 'fall out' in the prayer lines and the 'Sisters' come running to cover them from their waist down.
> 
> ...



Shimmie hehehehehe... Cool... Seen you a bit in some Catholic threads so assumed you were Catholic...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Shimmie hehehehehe... Cool... Seen you a bit in some Catholic threads so assumed you were Catholic...



I'm 'everywhere'...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Ladies... 

How many of you 'here' wear hats to Church?  

I'm not a 'hat' person.   I've seen some very beautiful styles, though.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Ladies...
> 
> How many of you 'here' wear hats to Church?
> 
> I'm not a 'hat' person.   I've seen some very beautiful styles, though.



I love wearing hats to church I don't wear them alot but it's so nice when I do.  My ex husband used to love for me to wear hats.  In fact I am planning a hat program in August: 100 ladies in hat program with a hat parade.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

GodsPromises said:


> I love wearing hats to church I don't wear them alot but it's so nice when I do.  My ex husband used to love for me to wear hats.  In fact I am planning a hat program in August: 100 ladies in hat program with a hat parade.



That sounds really nice and I mean this.     I'd love to see the pictures of your event and to celebrate your 'special' hat.  

Wishing you a wonderful and sucessful event.   Churches need to have 'fun' events and this sounds like it's going to make a lot of women very happy.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 1, 2012)

I wore a hat once for a special service once but typically the older ladies wear hats at my church.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Ladies...
> 
> How many of you 'here' wear hats to Church?
> 
> I'm not a 'hat' person.   I've seen some very beautiful styles, though.



I just watched a documentary on Netflix about the history of black praise music. There were issues with the streaming video about 30 minutes in so I couldn't finish it but one point that stuck out was the mention that after slavery, most blacks had low-level blue collar jobs that required wearing uniforms and getting dirty. Church-going Sundays were the only days that people could wear their best finery, and in those days, your outfit was incomplete without a hat on your head. It was also stated that where those workdays made one feel like a nobody, at church, you were somebody.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't afford those hats.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Ladies...
> 
> How many of you 'here' wear hats to Church?
> 
> I'm not a 'hat' person.   I've seen some very beautiful styles, though.



My mom wore hats and my aunt does  too i may wear one at a special occasion and i will wear a fascinator every once in a while.


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2012)

I grew up with Moms wearing alll kinda hats...every color, to match all her church clothes. Despite all that, I never had an affinity for hats, but I'd buy them for her. She's morphed her style now and covers her head with wraps (Nigerian style) most of the time, but still have some of her hats. I have a couple wraps and wear those on ocassions...but for the most part I don't wear hats. Love them, though... Some can take it to the extreme ..  but for the most part, there's nothing more regal IMHO, than a well-dressed sitah at church with a gorgeous hat or head wrap!! Amein~


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:


> I just watched a documentary on Netflix about the history of black praise music. There were issues with the streaming video about 30 minutes in so I couldn't finish it but one point that stuck out was the mention that after slavery, most blacks had low-level blue collar jobs that required wearing uniforms and getting dirty.
> 
> *Church-going Sundays were the only days that people could wear their best finery, and in those days, your outfit was incomplete without a hat on your head. *
> 
> It was also stated that where those workdays made one feel like a nobody, at church, you were somebody.



I would love to see this documentary.  It's true to life.  

I remember wearing my 'Sunday Best' as a child.   My mom started early in the morning with us (I have two younger sisters).  We ate breakfast with our hair in curls and in our slips and undergarments.   We didn't put our dresses on until 'after' we ate and brushed our teeth.   We always wore Jergen's lotion, especially on our faces.  I will never forget the 'Almond Cherry' fragrance.      I actually love it.      (Or Johnson's Baby Lotion and Baby Powder) 

Then we sat very carefully on the sofa until Mommie was ready and we left the house spanking clean, crisp ironed dresses and socks to match.  It mattered to our parents how we entered the house of God.   We dressed to give Jesus our best.  Church was always a place of importance.

ETA:  My mom wore hats to Church all of her life.   I just never picked up on it.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll wear hats when I get on the Mother Board...

Ya'll know about the mother board dont you? lol

And was it just at my churches where the pulpit was like sacred ground so you couldnt go up there unless you were a pastor/minister?

And don't forget the Nurses Unit. Why do we have "Nurses" at church? Is it that dangerous? And none of these folks are really nurses. But they sure wear their white with the old school FLorence Nightinggale hat!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> My mom wore hats and my aunt does  too i may wear one at a special occasion and i will wear a fascinator every once in a while.



Okay Love ... forgive me.   What's a 'fascinator'?   

I have to admit that I see some really beautiful hats in the stores and on many of the ladies in several Churches.    Especially during the Spring, you suddenly see a huge parade of colorful and designing hats.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Shimmie,

This event is actually a fundraiser event that I am sponsoring for a 3 day revival conference that God give me to do 8 years ago. The conference will be in October. Alot of ladies have been saying that they miss wearing hats so I thought this would be nice for a Saturday  afternoon.



Shimmie said:


> That sounds really nice and I mean this.  I'd love to see the pictures of your event and to celebrate your 'special' hat.
> 
> Wishing you a wonderful and sucessful event. Churches need to have 'fun' events and this sounds like it's going to make a lot of women very happy.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 1, 2012)

And where did the "hoop" come from? (Thats the only word I've heard used to describe it).

Why did the sermons have to end with the Pastor singing his words to music? While the congregation cheered him on? I really wanna know where that came from!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> I'll wear hats when I get on the Mother Board...
> 
> Ya'll know about the mother board dont you? lol
> 
> ...



O' My Goodness!  Coiley, my mom's Church (Baptist) has the 'nurses'.   As a matter of fact they have a huge committee going on in there.   

I remember as a child (about 4 or 5 years old) a woman in Church started shouting and crying in my mom's Baptist Church.   And sure enough, two of the 'Nurses' came to her aide.   One sat beside her holding her around her shoulders to comfort her and the other one stood over her with a fan.   The two women ("Nurses") seemed to know what they were doing; I remember the woman calming down.    

Interesting, I don't remember the Church stopping the service.   The choir was still singing the entire time.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

GodsPromises said:


> Thanks Shimmie,
> 
> This event is actually a fundraiser event that I am sponsoring for a 3 day revival conference that God give me to do 8 years ago. The conference will be in October. Alot of ladies have been saying that they miss wearing hats so I thought this would be nice for a Saturday  afternoon.



This is NICE!    I'm excited about it and I don't even wear hats.   

Please, please share pictures.   I wish you much success with this.  That all will come to perfect order and that you will be blessed beyond your goals and expectations.   In Jesus' Name.  Amen.  

The ladies are going to have such a nice time with this.   I love it.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> O' My Goodness! Coiley, my mom's Church (Baptist) has the 'nurses'. As a matter of fact they have a huge committee going on in there.
> 
> I remember as a child (about 4 or 5 years old) a woman in Church started shouting and crying in my mom's Baptist Church. And sure enough, two of the 'Nurses' came to her aide. One sat beside her holding her around her shoulders to comfort her and the other one stood over her with a fan. The two women ("Nurses") seemed to know what they were doing; I remember the woman calming down.
> 
> Interesting, I don't remember the Church stopping the service. The choir was still singing the entire time.


 

Yup! And bringing that White sheet if someone passed out or in church jargon "got slain in the spirit!". 

Dont know if you ladies ever saw the shouting circle. They do this at my MIL church still. The ushers and nurses form a circle holding hands around the person shouting so they are somewhat contained. Her Church is SUPER old school but I love my MIL and will jump right up to do whatever she tells me to in Church (she's an usher-but my arms aren't as trained as hers at keeping the circle locked when they need an extra person...lol).


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> And where did the "hoop" come from? (Thats the only word I've heard used to describe it).
> 
> Why did the sermons have to end with the Pastor singing his words to music? While the congregation cheered him on? I really wanna know where that came from!!!


 
from this http://endrtimes.blogspot.com/2010/10/black-preachers-who-whoop-minstrels-or.html

Scholars quibble over the origin of whooping.

Most trace it back to West Africa griots, the dramatic storytellers who preserved a people's oral tradition. Some trace it to the "tonal" nature of African languages, the drums of Africa; the need for the slave preacher to rouse the battered spirits of enslaved Africans.

"It's in the DNA of our people," Smith says. "When people were beaten and bruised, the slave preacher, with the intonation of the voice, was able to lift the spirits of the people."


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields said:
			
		

> And where did the "hoop" come from? (Thats the only word I've heard used to describe it).
> 
> Why did the sermons have to end with the Pastor singing his words to music? While the congregation cheered him on? I really wanna know where that came from!!!



Per that film I mentioned, Rejoice & Shout, there was a reference to the African tradition of call and response that could explain the hooping. The black American experience does seem to have a lot of similarities to African traditions. Maybe it's handed down in our genes? 

Someone in the movie said the quiet, subdude church seemed "unnatural" for blacks. And in some churches, the preacher would encourage members to "feel that spirit". Which is why having the nurses there was important, to assist those being slain in the spirit and keep them from hurting themselves and others. Ever have a portly woman standing in front of you catch the spirit and fall back on you? I have. Thank God for those nurses that got her off of me with the quickness  It made me scared to go to church for a minute, though.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 1, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:
			
		

> from this http://endrtimes.blogspot.com/2010/10/black-preachers-who-whoop-minstrels-or.html
> 
> Scholars quibble over the origin of whooping.
> 
> ...



Wow, I just posted almost the same thing


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies...
> How many of you 'here' wear hats to Church?
> I'm not a 'hat' person. I've seen some very beautiful styles, though.


*Oh how I loves me a good "church" hat!  Love em and wear them as often as I can!* 


Health&hair28 said:


> You have gone too far....This brings back soo many memories. How about testimony service..."First giving honor to God, who is the head of my life. To the pastor, *first lady*, all the ministers, deacons, mothers, missionaries, saints & friends…”


*What is the origin of this title?  I'm not comfortable using it.*



Laela said:


> I grew up with Moms wearing alll kinda hats...*every color, to match all her church clothes*. Despite all that, I never had an affinity for hats, but I'd buy them for her. She's morphed her style now and covers her head with wraps (Nigerian style) most of the time, but still have some of her hats. I have a couple wraps and wear those on ocassions...but for the most part I don't wear hats. Love them, though... Some can take it to the extreme ..  but for the most part, there's nothing more regal IMHO, than a well-dressed sitah at church with a gorgeous hat or head wrap!! Amein~


*Now that's what I'm talking about - coordinated from head to toe!  That's what I would prefer to wear when not in the choir stand.*



CoilyFields said:


> Yup! And bringing that White sheet if someone passed out or in church jargon "got slain in the spirit!".
> Dont know if you ladies ever saw the *shouting circle*. They do this at my MIL church still. The ushers and nurses form a circle holding hands around the person shouting so they are somewhat contained. Her Church is SUPER old school but I love my MIL and will jump right up to do whatever she tells me to in Church (she's an usher-but my arms aren't as trained as hers at keeping the circle locked when they need an extra person...lol).


*I've seen it and how we make haste to move chairs, microphones, etc. out  of the way and block passages so that the person dancing will not hurt themselves or damage anything.  We are also enouraged to dance with anyone who is shouting so that they won't have to dance alone.  Thought that didn't come from my pastor and I'm not sure why dancing alone is a bad thing.*

*How about touching your neighbor throughout the sermon (a million times)?*

*Now when we are encouraged to stand we will be told to 'rest on our feet'!*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Yup! And bringing that White sheet if someone passed out or in church jargon "got slain in the spirit!".
> 
> Dont know if you ladies ever saw the shouting circle. They do this at my MIL church still. The ushers and nurses form a circle holding hands around the person shouting so they are somewhat contained. Her Church is SUPER old school but I love my MIL and will jump right up to do whatever she tells me to in Church (she's an usher-but my arms aren't as trained as hers at keeping the circle locked when they need an extra person...lol).



Coily.... lemme tell you.  THESE Women are Military Trained.   NO JOKE!  

They know what to do and they are armed and ready and don't let them see any children get out of order.   The children get that 'eye' from them and they know they had better sit still and behave themselves.    And don't be caught chewing gum.    

They're stronger than the Deacons.  All the Deacons do is sit and nod and say ''' Waaaa el l l l l    

And the Pastors depend upon them to keep the 'House' in order... yes indeed!  

Coily, you have me laughing so  hard because I've witnessed almost everything you've mentioned.      I love Church.  The people are serious about what they do and they love Jesus.   Oh yes they do.  They may have traditions, but they know how to call on Jesus and get some serious answers.  

BTW:  Did anyone mention how some say, "Amend' da!'


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

LadyPBC said:


> *
> 
> Now when we are encouraged to stand we will be told to 'rest on our feet'!*


*

:rofl3:    

Lady... this gets me everytime.  Rest on your feet.  

I gotta say it again,   "I love Church".   It's the most 'creative' place on earth.   *


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:


> Per that film I mentioned, Rejoice & Shout, there was a reference to the African tradition of call and response that could explain the hooping. The black American experience does seem to have a lot of similarities to African traditions. Maybe it's handed down in our genes?
> 
> Someone in the movie said the quiet, subdude church seemed "unnatural" for blacks. And in some churches, the preacher would encourage members to "feel that spirit". Which is why having the nurses there was important, to assist those being slain in the spirit and keep them from hurting themselves and others.
> 
> ...



Oh My Goodness!   I know this was scarey.    In my former Church, there would be two male ushers assigned to a larger person.   They were 'trained' to actually keep them from falling to the point of helping them fall easier to the floor.     It's kind of hard to explain it in words.     In this Church the ushers had to be ready...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> You have gone too far....This brings back soo many memories.
> 
> How about testimony service...
> 
> "First giving honor to God, who is the head of my life. To the pastor, first lady, all the ministers, deacons, mothers, missionaries, saints & friends…”



  Love it.. _'gone too far'_.    

I remember my first witness to a testimony service.   I thought it would never end, cause with every testimony someone had to clear their throat with every acknowledgement in front of the mic.  It was a constant chain reaction of 'throat clearers' with each person.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 1, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> from this http://endrtimes.blogspot.com/2010/10/black-preachers-who-whoop-minstrels-or.html
> 
> Scholars quibble over the origin of whooping.
> 
> ...


 
@Health&hair28
Thanks for looking this up! There are so many traditions that have come out of slavery! 



MissMasala5 said:


> Per that film I mentioned, Rejoice & Shout, there was a reference to the African tradition of call and response that could explain the hooping. The black American experience does seem to have a lot of similarities to African traditions. Maybe it's handed down in our genes?
> 
> Someone in the movie said the quiet, subdude church seemed "unnatural" for blacks. And in some churches, the preacher would encourage members to "feel that spirit". Which is why having the nurses there was important, to assist those being slain in the spirit and keep them from hurting themselves and others. Ever have a portly woman standing in front of you catch the spirit and fall back on you? I have. Thank God for those nurses that got her off of me with the quickness  It made me scared to go to church for a minute, though.


 
@MissMasala5
Thanks! Yep! The call and response sounds about right. And I must say that even though my current church is more "modern" (though we will tear the place up with a good praise) I do enjoy a good ole' down home CHUCH service every now and then!!!

I guess there are dangers during service! And yep...I have been caught up in somebody elses praise...ducking swinging arms and such! I have a confession...So I chew gum in church (I know I know) and I was in the choir stand, got caught up and TORE THAT CHOIR STAND UP. When I looked up almost the whole first row had been cleared and...my gum was no longer in my mouth! I had to have my friend discreetly looking for my green gum before it got stuck in the carpet! So now when I feel a shout coming on...I take my gum out! lol




LadyPBC said:


> *Oh how I loves me a good "church" hat! Love em and wear them as often as I can!*
> 
> *What is the origin of this title? I'm not comfortable using it.*
> 
> ...


 
@LadyPBC I think the title of First Lady probebly came out of slavery as well since the Preacher was one of the few "respected" positions and probebly one of the reasons some churchs tended to almost praise/revere the pastor. If not...I really dont know. At my last church it seemed natural to call her the First Lady. At my current Church (where my Aunt & Uncle in law are the Pastors and are 40 y/o) it seems weird to even think of her as such.



Shimmie said:


> Coily.... lemme tell you. THESE Women are Military Trained. NO JOKE!
> 
> They know what to do and they are armed and ready and don't let them see any children get out of order. The children get that 'eye' from them and they know they had better sit still and behave themselves. And don't be caught chewing gum.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie Yeah! My MIL tried to train me one day! She is a goofball so it was more like a football camp!

I agree. I do so LOVE our culture and can appreciate it even if I dont participate in every tradition in our Black Churches.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

One 'Tradition' (Ritual) of Church is that you can count on being there 'all day'.   Just pack the babies bag with plenty of pampers / bottles and the baby quilt, cause you're not getting home until it's dark.   

In my former Church, we'd start early in the morning for intercessory prayer before Service.   Actually we started on Saturday by cleaning the Church for Sunday Service.  Making sure the chairs were straight, vacuum the carpet, the bathrooms clean, plenty of hand soap, hand lotion, and bathroom tissue.   

Ministry of Helps (Church staff and volunteers) meetings.  We were ready for Sunday.  

This side of the forum is always most quiet on the weekends...   We're prepping for Church on Saturday and in Worship on Sunday.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> @Health&hair28
> Thanks for looking this up! There are so many traditions that have come out of slavery!
> 
> 
> ...



Amen, Precious Coily.   I have to admit that I always feel at home when I'm in a Church of 'our' culture.   It's just the way it is, and I love it, I really do.   

As an adult away from my Mom and Dad's way of Worship, I still respect and feel at home whenever I'd attend a Catholic Mass or a Baptist Service. 

Even though I'm 'labeled' as non-denominational, there are many aspects of our Worship that stem from others which includes, Baptist, Catholic, Pentacostal, etc.   It's just all there.


----------



## auparavant (Jun 1, 2012)

We have nurses at catholic mass as well.  I think they try and make sure to sign up people available at each mass.  We've also got the medical fibulator just in case somebody has a heart attack.  The last time I know of someone needing medical attention was during the school mass.  A kid just fell down like dead on those hard benches due to the heat.  Nurses jumped up and attended.  But it's not a cultural thing at all and nobody's shouting...just making sure to have safety in mind.  I noticed at another parish that they have trained staff to use the fibulators and have it posted that the machine is at their parish sanctuary, probably in the rectory.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 1, 2012)

CoilyFields....thanks for starting this thread. 

I'm learning more about where many of our black church traditions originated. Our ancestors endured alot and needed encouragement to get through.

Many of our old church songs come from the struggles of slavery as well. For example...

Swing Low Sweet Chariot ....said to be a favourite of Harriet Tubman, the “Moses of her people".

This link has a host of negro spirituals...
http://www.negrospirituals.com/news-song/index.htm


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jun 1, 2012)

This is making me really wish I went to a church where the ladies wore hats and everybody dresses up. Maybe I'll visit. I want to wear a hat! My church is very come as you are.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> CoilyFields....thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> I'm learning more about where many of our black church traditions originated. Our ancestors endured alot and needed encouragement to get through.
> 
> ...



Health&hair28, I love this thread too...   It's really nice in here, thanks CoilyFields 

Health&hair28. thank you for mentioning our ancestors and how so many of 'our' traditions originated.   The song you mentioned is touching my heart and here's partly why.  

In college, I took everything "Black" course-wise that was offered.   Instead of 'regular' history , I took African American History, for my PE class, I took African Dance (this lead to the teacher inviting me to join her Dance Troupe, I accepted and the Dance Journey began in learning other cultures).   

I found out from my 'History" teacher that in the song 'Swing Low, Sweet Chariot', that they were singing about a ship coming to take them back home to Africa.   When they sang "_I looked over 'Jordan' and what did I see_" it was 'code' for the Atlantic River, they were praying for the 'Band of Angels' coming forth on that ship to carry them 'Home' to the 'Mother Land', Africa.    

Since learning that, this song makes me cry inside, for I can't help but imagine the hurt they were feeling so deep inside and wanting to be free.  It grieves me because 'death' (then) was what they felt was their only 'freedom'.  

As a culture, we've paid such a heavy price for life.   The only thing that concerns me is that 'here' we were given the true freedom of 'knowing' Jesus Christ.  Had we gone back to Africa, would we know God, still?    As God answered the cries of the childen of Israel and sent Moses as their 'Exodus', God also heard our cries of our Ancestors and sent us a sure Deliver'...

And now... we got 'hats' and Coily and you and Laela, and auparavant, and BrandNew, and MissMasala, and LadyPBC and Iwanthealthyhair67, loolalooh,  GoddessMaker, Sashaa08, TraciChanel, mst1908, nathansgirl1908, growinghealthyhair, lav123, sidney, and @ all of everyone here in our 'forum'...

I'm back on topic... that song just made think of so much we've 'died' for...

--------------------------

Okay Ladies..... NOW.   What about *the Shoes *'we' wear to Church.   

I am SO serious about this.   Growing up, it was 'patent leather' shoes for us...    Black patent leather in the Winter and White patent leather for the Spring and Summer.    I am not kidding.    

If we wore sandals, we had to wear lace socks (lace anklets) with them.    No bare toes were allowed.   My family was so 'strict' when it came to 'modesty'.  

I think that's why I'm the way that I am...  

I love Church!  Looking back, that's where life started and continues.  I loved going to the SDA services.   My Mom's sister was Seventh Day Adventist and it was Sabbath from Sunset Friday and all day on Saturday's Sunset.   We loved it.   

As a child I have a host of happy memories and they are centered mostly around being in Church.     Jesus was always in my life in so many ways, leading me here as to other places.   Wow... 

Coily... this thread is bringing up alot of memories for me.   Happy ones.   I'm remembering many things from growing up that I haven't thought about for a long, long time.   

Thanks again for this.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 1, 2012)

auparavant said:


> We have nurses at catholic mass as well.  I think they try and make sure to sign up people available at each mass.  We've also got the medical fibulator just in case somebody has a heart attack.
> 
> The last time I know of someone needing medical attention was during the school mass.  A kid just fell down like dead on those hard benches due to the heat.  Nurses jumped up and attended.  But it's not a cultural thing at all and nobody's shouting...just making sure to have safety in mind.
> 
> I noticed at another parish that they have trained staff to use the fibulators and have it posted that the machine is at their parish sanctuary, probably in the rectory.



auparavant ...

This is God's wisdom flowing.     

I'm glad you shared this.  There are many 'gifts' in the Body of Christ and many of them are doctors and nurses.    

  Excellent Post,  'Aupar...'


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you ladies for your contributions! 

There are so many ties that bind us as one. 

I know there are some more traditions and memories so keep them coming! !!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2012)

Ladies....  

Have you noticed something miraculous?

Back then, there was no technology, even further back, no phones, tv or radio, most definitely no Inna 'net... the travel advantages were much slower and took days, even weeks, months of travel for many.   

However, the 'same' traditions flowed and overflowed from one Church to another, from city to city, state to state and even out of this country and into others.   The same sharing and the same patterns flowed and stayed within our culture.  

Yet now, with all of our technology, we are only 'LEARNING' about the history of 'our' Church traditions, as "compared" to 'how they were passing it on.  Our Ancestors gave birth to it and 'lived' it, they kept it alive, pushing through adversities and struggles which we will never know.    

They kept Jesus alive for us, He was birthed into our hearts through them and their fight to give each of us something better.    The freedom to wear the hats, the uniforms, to join the committees free and out front, not hidden underground and in dark corners of barns and stables.    

These........Our Ancestors, who knew more about us, then we know about them.    For they carried 'us', their 'future'  in their hearts and saved us from the struggles which they prevailed over... just for us.   

Whoever they are... we thank God for each of them for giving us such a rich and honourable legacy and the rights to live it.  

Glory to God forever... Amen and Amen.   Thank you, Jesus for not letting them down; through each of us, their dreams live.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jun 2, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies....
> 
> Have you noticed something miraculous?
> 
> ...


 

...I see it Shimmie. God has used this thread to birth a new appreciation for the travailing prayers of our ancestors. They held on Jesus, recognizing that He is the Only Way and passed it on. God does not waste anything. Their faith, prayers, and tears have not been wasted.


----------



## Pooks (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a lovely thread OP. 



Shimmie said:


> How many of you 'here' wear hats to Church?



I cover my head for church - very rarely a 'real church lady hat' though, lol.  More often a headwrap or mantella (sp?)



Shimmie said:


> Okay Love ... forgive me.   What's a 'fascinator'?



Shimmie:

Fascinators:


----------



## Pooks (Jun 2, 2012)

The types of headcoverings I wear most often (the red one would be on a day when I feel like dressing up, I consider it more formal): -


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2012)

Pooks said:


> This is a lovely thread OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pooks, I love this thread too.     Thanks for the pictures.  :Rose:

Oh wow!  These are pretty.   I should know better for several reasons:  

1.  I watch 'old' movies (Film Noirs) and these were the fashions of the 40's and 50's.    No woman was caught without her hat when she went out for a dinner or luncheon (especially 'I love Lucy' on her show   )

2.  This also part of a lot of costuming that I encounter.    

I just didn't 'catch it' by the term 'Fascinators'.    

As an FYI, I not only don't wear hats to Church, but also during the Winter I seldom wear a hat and it's gets pretty cold here ...      I wear ear muffs and a heavy scarf around my neck.

Oddly enough, I will wear a 'Sun Hat' in the hottest of Summer weather when I'm out during the day, especially when I home in Florida .      

Otherwise, I don't know what it is about me and hats.  If I wear a hat, for fashion it's very rare.     

The head coverings that you showed are very nice.    I can't get these to stay on my head, though.   They always slide off, even with hair pins, especially the one with the pretty 'knotted twist' in the back.  The weight of the 'twist' just pulls the cover right off of my head.   It's a little frustrating for me.   

I admire women who do wear them, though    I think they are very pretty.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh mand of god is very aggravating. Anyone saying this special emphasis on the D really believes that it is spelled this way. It is some type of cultural church habit.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 2, 2012)

My grandmother in law was a Baptist. When I went to her church she gave me a quarter for my offering!! Once a baby was crying and wailing in church, Mama Sallie hissed at that baby across the church. The baby turned its head and looked... Her expression was so rough the baby was scared to keep crying. I miss her a lot. She went home to be with the Lord, 12/26/2003


----------



## felic1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes a fascinator is fascinating!!


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 2, 2012)

Pooks said:
			
		

> This is a lovely thread OP.
> 
> I cover my head for church - very rarely a 'real church lady hat' though, lol.  More often a headwrap or mantella (sp?)
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Oh and I have one of those facinators. Its a headband.

So what about the church candy? Deep down in the bottom of my grandmas purse! It was always the butterscotch or  peppermints. Nobody ever had anything good like chocolate lol!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 2, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh and I have one of those facinators. Its a headband.
> 
> So what about the church candy? Deep down in the bottom of my grandmas purse! It was always the butterscotch or  peppermints. Nobody ever had anything good like chocolate lol!



Oh I remember this...    This thread is so full of special memories... 

My grandmom had 'Life Savers' in her purse, the roll kind.  (Now 'we' have other options  -- protein bars  )     She always had a roll of 'Butter Rum' (in the golden yellow paper) and a roll of 'Pep O' Mint' which came in the dark blue paper and the mints were white with the hole in the middle.    I opted for the 'Butter Rum'     

Don't judge me.....  

It was a little strip of waxed string at the top of a new roll of candy that I loved to pull (she'd let me pull the string) the top of the waxed foil would peel from the top and then we'd fold the wrapper paper over the remaining roll of candy to keep them clean.   

I'm having so much fun in this thread....   


OOOOoooooooooo, did anyone have a little 'hankie' in their purse?   I always had a freshly washed and ironed lace hankie in my little purse for Church.  For my birthday, my Nana (Dad's mom) would give me little hankies with my initial 'S' embroidered on it.   

I miss those days...


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 3, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I would love to see this documentary.  It's true to life.
> 
> I remember wearing my 'Sunday Best' as a child.   My mom started early in the morning with us (I have two younger sisters).  We ate breakfast with our hair in curls and in our slips and undergarments.   We didn't put our dresses on until 'after' we ate and brushed our teeth.   We always wore Jergen's lotion, especially on our faces.  I will never forget the 'Almond Cherry' fragrance.      I actually love it.      (Or Johnson's Baby Lotion and Baby Powder)
> 
> ...



I grew up doing the exact same thing.  exactly.  WE ate in our slips. I don't even think I had my boobies socks on yet not sure. Same lotion and I hated lotion on my face, Hated it.  But, my mom got us ready, and I can't do the same at all. There was five of us.  FIVE. (my mom had seven kids and one passed so really eight.) We had a sit down breakfast every Sunday morning. French toast, bacon and eggs, grits or potatoes or pancakes. We ate as a family. Then my dad would leave and we finish getting ready and we waited for Mother and walked to church which was right next door.  My mother never wore a hat.  She never liked it. Neither have I and I like it. But I'll be honest every single woman that I knew of as a child that wore a hat was not very nice. They had their nose up and I guess that is why I never brought one, but I do like them.


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

My grandma folded our contribution money inside of our hankies. 

I remember being fully dressed with a bathrobe covering our clothes. My mom has photos of us wearing ponchos she'd crocheted that matched our our outfits. 

I remember lifesavers and mint candies given to fidgeting children.

Did your choir march in while singing?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah our especially the young choir they have more movement when they marched in and there was all this to do about it , we love it so much we would do it when we got home.  Since there was so many kids we had church upstairs.  My dad being the minister meant that we had everything, we even did communion. Terrible.  My mom would tell us to stop that, we ignored her and continue having church mimicking certain people in the church and their behavior.  Some Sometimes I miss some of that old stuff.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 3, 2012)

my grandmother was good for candy she always, Always had lemon candy and sometimes she had those orange slices sugar candies, I can't remember the name but those were her favorites you only got one if you were very, very still during service.


----------



## sidney (Jun 3, 2012)

Peppermints and wrigleys experiment gum because I was snoozing and needed to be kept awake...and for the record I had the white dress socks with the lace on them too.


----------



## sidney (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh and I had my dollar for the offering plate.   If I had the opportunity to be a church mother, I would be wearing that hat!  Nobod mentioned the fans and the tambourines...maybe thats just the "country" church....oh and the organ!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

blazingthru said:


> I grew up doing the exact same thing.  exactly.  WE ate in our slips. I don't even think I had my boobies socks on yet not sure. Same lotion and I hated lotion on my face, Hated it.  But, my mom got us ready, and I can't do the same at all. There was five of us.  FIVE. (my mom had seven kids and one passed so really eight.)
> 
> We had a sit down breakfast every Sunday morning. French toast, bacon and eggs, grits or potatoes or pancakes. We ate as a family. Then my dad would leave and we finish getting ready and we waited for Mother and walked to church which was right next door.
> 
> My mother never wore a hat.  She never liked it. Neither have I and I like it. But I'll be honest every single woman that I knew of as a child that wore a hat was not very nice. They had their nose up and I guess that is why I never brought one, but I do like them.



   Hi Blaz    

We had pretty much the same breakfast (eggs, french toast, bacon/sausage, pancakes, etc.).   

Often I had 'Cream of Wheat' and it's still one of my very favorites even today.     I also love grits and toast.    

I have 'evolved' to eating Ezekiel Bread now.  Spouted breads are much healthier and taste wonderful when toasted.    

As for the hats, I also remember that some of the ladies who wore them would carry an 'attitude'...  Hmmmmm :scratchch:    More and more memories are evolving from this thread.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

HWAY said:


> My grandma folded our contribution money inside of our hankies.
> 
> I remember being fully dressed with a bathrobe covering our clothes. My mom has photos of us wearing ponchos she'd crocheted that matched our our outfits.
> 
> ...



 HWAY  ...  

We'd wear a _bathrobe_ over our slips when it was cooler weather and have our breakfast.   

My grandmom would place our offering money in a hankie for us   I remember that.   

More memories...  



*ETA:*
_
I just fixed a major typo...  I had 'bathroom' when it should have been 'bathrobe'     _


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

sidney said:


> Peppermints and wrigleys experiment gum because I was snoozing and needed to be kept awake...and for the record I had the white dress socks with the lace on them too.





sidney said:


> Oh and I had my dollar for the offering plate.   If I had the opportunity to be a church mother, I would be wearing that hat!  Nobod mentioned the fans and the tambourines...maybe thats just the "country" church....oh and the organ!



I remember 'Wrigley's Juicy Fruit' gum in the yellow wrapper.     We weren't allowed to chew gum when we were younger because somehow it ended up in our hair.  *shrugs*  .

I remember the fans and most definitely the 'organ'.   "Archie" was the name of the organist in my mom's church.   He was serious too.


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

When we visited my grandparents, my cousin would "preach" from the pulpit.  We would say amen and "shout."  Grandma would catch us and make us stop playing church.


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember those paper fans from the funeral homes.  Why did chilfren always receive bent fans?


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

HWAY said:


> When we visited my grandparents, my cousin would "preach" from the pulpit.  We would say amen and "shout."  Grandma would catch us and make us stop playing church.



Same here.   Back then, it was considered 'mocking' (making fun of) the Church.   

Also, we were not allowed to 'dance' on Sunday.    It was the Lord's Day and nothing was allowed to disrespect it.  

Oh!  And when there was an upbeat 'Gospel' song on , we were not allowed to 'snap' our fingers to the rhythm.   That was considered disrespectful to the Lord's music.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

HWAY said:


> I remember those paper fans from the funeral homes.  Why did chilfren always receive bent fans?



   Cause 'we' (as children) didn't handle them right. 


I remember my grandmom (New York) gave me a 'real' fan.  The pretty Chinese screen print designs, which opened and closed and had a tassel on the handle.   I was totally 'UE' back then.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh the memories! !!

Marching in...
Playing church ..
Martin Luther King fans...
Church was the only place I saw hankies at...


What about when one of the old mothers all of a sudden belted out a song! Those songs...usually something mentioned about stepping in some water and it being cold lol. The church would just go IN then!


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yes! I remember one of the old mothers would hum a tune and the rest of the congregation would join in singing the song.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Oh the memories! !!
> 
> Marching in...
> Playing church ..
> ...





HWAY said:


> Oh yes! I remember one of the old mothers would hum a tune and the rest of the congregation would join in singing the song.



My grandmom (Mom's Mom) would hum, and err' body knew what it was and would join in.   Those 'hums' were deep, though.  You didn't need words, to know the prayers and worship behind them.   You could sense it was a worship or cry unto God.
*
And the Marches ...*   I remember in my mom's Church the women in the white uniforms and white gloves would march in with a certain 'rhythm' and they were all in step with each other.   

They had one arm behind their back and the other arm was down by their side.    It was true to form and no one was out of 'the order'.    

"Church Memories" ...   

I'm just gonna say it.   It may have been 'tradition', but it kept them 'involved' in the Church and it obviously keep us, because we're still here loving and serving Jesus.    

It was what our families 'knew' back then and no matter what the tradition, they still knew how to call on God and would run to help whoever had a need.    They never hesitated to bring food to families in need; help with housework and babies when a sister had a new baby and needed help.  They even got together with new clothes, diapers, and needs for the mother's care (clean sheets, bath linens, etc. ).    

All without cell phones and emails, the Church was there for each other no matter what.     

I remember fresh baked homemade rolls baking in my grandmom's kitchen.     ONLY to see her wrap them up in kitchen linens to take to a neighbor or Church member in need.     

She 'did' keep a batch for the oven just for me.     I love fresh baked rolls.  It's hard making the transition to 'sprout breads' from good old yeast bread.


----------



## HWAY (Jun 3, 2012)

Church was the center of their community.  There was tradition but there was family and a sense of community.  Both of my parents smile as they speak of their childhoods and grandparents.  I cherish their stories.  I remember attending my my dad's family church in SC. I was humbled to see the gravestones of my ancestors and see the names of Daddy's uncles on the windows of that old church.  It gave me a sense of connection to my family members.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is making me miss my grandmama. I spent summers with her down in the country and her old Baptist church. As a child, I liked my parents' church better than hers because it wasn't as... unpredictable  But looking back, I really appreciate the experiences in my grandmama's church. It was definitely more alive, for lack of a better term. Oh, and she didn't give us gum or candies to keep me and the cousins in line. We got the glaring eye! One look and you'd think the whole congregation was also looking you. Embarrassing  I would just want to disappear right there on the spot.


----------



## Laela (Jun 3, 2012)

wow Shimmie, you are taking me back with this.. lol

Every now and again, I do look at our photos of church days, when all us girls wore _snockings_, dresses with bows to match in our hair..one particular photo always cracks me up, with baby sis wearing an outfit with high ruffled collar, looking like a duke...






OK so I digress...those were great days for me too... lol  




Shimmie said:


> OOOOoooooooooo, did anyone have a little 'hankie' in their purse? I always had a freshly washed and ironed lace hankie in my little purse for Church. For my birthday, my Nana (Dad's mom) would give me little hankies with my initial 'S' embroidered on it.
> 
> I miss those days...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

HWAY said:


> Church was the center of their community.  There was tradition but there was family and a sense of community.  Both of my parents smile as they speak of their childhoods and grandparents.  I cherish their stories.
> 
> I remember attending my my dad's family church in SC. I was humbled to see the gravestones of my ancestors and see the names of Daddy's uncles on the windows of that old church.  It gave me a sense of connection to my family members.



It definitely is the center of their Community.  Even as a child I knew it was 'home' and everybody knew who everybody was and they cared.   

This is such a good thread.   And I have waaayyyyy too many posts in here; more than anyone, especially our OP... This is post 29 in this thread for me.      The memories... so precious; they just keep coming up.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

Laela said:


> wow Shimmie, you are taking me back with this.. lol
> 
> Every now and again, I do look at our photos of church days, when all us girls wore _snockings_, dresses with bows to match in our hair..one particular photo always cracks me up, with baby sis wearing an outfit with high ruffled collar, looking like a duke...
> 
> ...



The high collars...    

And the bows in our hair.   I remember the huge sashes that tied in the back of our dresses and they had to be ironed and tied straight.   We could not have a crooked bow.     No indeedie...  .   The bows could make or break you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:


> This thread is making me miss my grandmama. I spent summers with her down in the country and her old Baptist church.
> 
> As a child, I liked my parents' church better than hers because it wasn't as... unpredictable  But looking back, I really appreciate the experiences in my grandmama's church. It was definitely more alive, for lack of a better term.
> 
> Oh, and she didn't give us gum or candies to keep me and the cousins in line. We got the glaring eye! One look and you'd think the whole congregation was also looking you. Embarrassing  I would just want to disappear right there on the spot.



I miss my Nana and my 'Mom Mom' too.   My grandmoms were the best.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 4, 2012)

MissMasala5 said:


> This thread is making me miss my grandmama. I spent summers with her down in the country and her old Baptist church. As a child, I liked my parents' church better than hers because it wasn't as... unpredictable  But looking back, I really appreciate the experiences in my grandmama's church. It was definitely more alive, for lack of a better term. Oh, and she didn't give us gum or candies to keep me and the cousins in line. *We got the glaring eye*! One look and you'd think the whole congregation was also looking you. Embarrassing  I would just want to disappear right there on the spot.


 
Thanks to my mother (and Im sure she got it from her mom) I have PERFECTED the Church glare. All I have to do is make eye contact across the church with my baby and she straightens right up! LOL

@Shimmie, you know better than to hold back! Bring on the memories! 

Church was/is definately a community. Its one of the reasons why I shy away from mega-churches. Nothing wrong with them...Im just used to a tight-knit community where you can spot a visitor because you pretty much know all the members (by sight if not by name). It makes if feel like family to me. 

And Yup! Members take care of one another. There was a lady at my last church whose tradition was to knit baby blankets for all the expectant mothers. There were about 5 of us pregnant at the same time and I really cherish the love with which it was made. Still got them and plan to use them for my next child.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Thanks to my mother (and Im sure she got it from her mom) I have PERFECTED the Church glare. All I have to do is make eye contact across the church with my baby and she straightens right up! LOL
> 
> @Shimmie, you know better than to hold back! Bring on the memories!
> 
> ...



@CoileyFields...  

Precious I have 31 posts in your thread...    This will be 32.  :blush3:

I was thinking of this one this morning:

Remember 'Children's Day'?   It was always the week after Father's Day in June or the first part of June each year.     All of the girls were dressed in pretty white dresses, white socks, white shoes, white gloves and of course the white ribbons in our hair.    

And we each had a Bible verse to recite 'one by one' in front of the Church.  

My grandmom would say:  Come sweetheart, let me hear your 'Res a ta tion'.  

That's how it was pronounced by the entire Church, 'Res a ta tion'.    

Now you won't be believe this, but I was very quiet and very shy... I would stand up, repeat my Bible Memory Verse in a low voice and then sit down next to my grandmom, who sat there smiling with tears in her eyes the whole time.  

I was such a good and quiet little girl back then...


----------



## Pooks (Jun 4, 2012)

blazingthru said:


> Oh yeah our especially the young choir they have more movement when they marched in and there was all this to do about it , we love it so much _we would do it when we got home._  Since there was so many kids we had church upstairs.  My dad being the minister meant that we had everything, we even did communion. Terrible.  My mom would tell us to stop that, we ignored her and _*continue having church mimicking certain people in the church and their behavior.*_  Some Sometimes I miss some of that old stuff.



Oh YEEES!! 

No pass time is more fun than imitating the old mothers gettin in the spirit, the pastor preaching away and re-enacting entires services as a church kid... Oh those were the days!


----------



## Laela (Jun 4, 2012)

*Open air meetings *- church, unplugged in the middle of town, having a wall-less service... churches hardly do this these days. Anyone's church still do those?

My church did have a prayer march through the streets a while back...and that was a powerful experience. But I'd love for us to do this more often...not walking out and about telling people they going to hell on a speedboat... lol.. I mean a nice, service and inviting the world in.  Not the time to be a bench/pew warmer.


----------

